# WMA Hunts



## telogan925 (Mar 9, 2017)

I was thinking about heading down to one of the sign in hunts this weekend in South Georgia. This is pretty last minute and I don't have time to get all of the paperwork done to go to Fort Stewart. I was wondering if anyone had any experience at the wmas down there and good give me any tips on one which wma would give me the best chance or where I should look on a particular wma. I was thinking about trying Clayhole Swamp or Altamaha but I am also game for Penholoway or Townsend. I'm pretty new to this so any advice helps!


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 9, 2017)

There is a good article in the last GON about hog hunting on southern WMA's. It sounds like there are plenty of pigs.


----------

